# Payloads S-555



## 106431 (Aug 13, 2007)

This is my first post on MHF. I've been searching this subsection for info on Hymers but haven't quite found what I want and was hoping some one would know the answers.

The problem I have is that the info in the German brochures gives gross weights and payloads but I'm not sure if the unladen weight includes driver or fuel etc. The payload figures given, if you assume this is for an empty vehicle, once you allow for 350kg for driver, three passengers and fuel only leaves 230kg for everything else on an S-555 (Gross weight 3200Kg payload 570Kg). This assumes that nothing extra has been added, e.g. awning, bike rack, top box, ladder etc, which will all eat into the payload allowance. 

Having looked at the B544 this seems to have a better payload allowance but automatics don't seem to exist.

This doesn't seem much of a payload if I wanted to add bikes clothing food and drink and other camping paraphernalia.

Can anyone enlighten me please?

Thanks
Jon


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
My advice would be to take the MH down to your local weigh bridge and see what it weighs then load up with all your gear, not to much fresh water and weigh it again. 
Wobby :?


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jon

The payload available normaly will be on top of :

An allowance for the driver of 75kg 
90% full fuel tank 
90% full fresh water tank 
2 gas bottles 
Electric hook-up cable 
Toolkit

Also think about whether you are going to tow as this may have a bearing on the model you chose.
Have a look Here
http://www.motorhome-chooser.com/bg-weights-plates-payloads.php

Roy


----------



## 106431 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Wobby that is going to be my next task so I think I need to get it weighed before I part with any money.

Thanks for the link Roy I didn't see that page. Also wasn't sure if the Germans had different criteria or not. Gives me food for thought.

Jon


----------

